# Wolf in Lost Creek area?



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Well I just got a phone call from a buddy of mine who was up hunting in the Lost Creek area this morning. He said he was watching a couple nice bucks when all of a sudden they bolted towards civilization while looking off into the brush on the other side of a field. Not only that but he said the cows that were out in the field also cleared out in a big hurry. He said after about 5 min or so he noticed what he called "a huge grey dog" standing in the middle of the field. Hes been around enough coyotes to know the difference between a yote and a wolf and swears this was a wolf.

Has anybody else seen or heard of this from that area?


----------

